# What is the "180"?



## Chris from IL (Jan 15, 2013)

I've seen '180' posted all over the place... what is it and where do i find it?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Look at the link for the 180 in my signature block below.


----------



## Chris from IL (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, I checked it out - and I'm doing almost the opposite of everything on that list.... how do you know when it's time to do a 180?


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Have you been betrayed by your partner?


----------



## Chris from IL (Jan 15, 2013)

no.... not yet anyway


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Is she in an emotional affair with someone else? Spill your story thats what we are here for? To listen and give advice. The people on this site have been thru hell and back. Our sole purpose is to help you not learn things the hard way.


----------



## Chris from IL (Jan 15, 2013)

No EA yet that I know of. I have no reason to suspect anything- we both have been loyal throughout. But I am jealous type and I worry about it... I'm sure she chats on FB with her guy friends on FB. I posted my story on here yesterday - the one called 'Separated - 4th time now' - and Im about to post one about 'How do I work on 'myself'- cuz I dont really know how to do that either


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Are you the jealous type? Or does she convince you that you are the jealous type?


----------



## Chris from IL (Jan 15, 2013)

GutPunch said:


> Are you the jealous type? Or does she convince you that you are the jealous type?


No... definitely the jealous type. She has had no single male friends in our whole relationship and now Im worried she is going to make up for lost time


----------



## Chris from IL (Jan 15, 2013)

So... separated for about 2 months now - about to find a place near the house where the W and kids are at (staying at my mom's for now) 

I was looking at the 180 and it says right on top - try this if everything else fails. I did the 180 for only a few days - and that earned me a phone call and an invitation to lunch. The lunch went well, we decided to table the D for now, but that we should still live separately... that's more her decision than mine- but I wasnt going to push it- I was just glad to get her out of the 'this marriage is impossible' mindset. So... living separately, but I'm still at the house all the time visiting, helping with the kids.

I have implemented parts of the 180- the stuff about bettering yourself. Such a cliche, but so true- using the separation to work on my own personal issues.

Any thoughts? Anyone else in this type of situation?


----------

